# Music



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

What kind of music do you guys like to listen to on the way out in the morning evening or afternoon? I'm a country boy all the way. I guess it kinda gets me fired up for the upcoming hunt! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I usually listen to country, I have to when I am out hunting. I listen to some 80's rock sometimes too.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I listen to the sounds of the road. Lets me clear my head and think things over.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Depends on the sport:

I found that country gets me in the mood for fishing especially when driving to the river.

I found out, last year, during the spring snow season the 80's hair rock gets me amped up in the morning on the drive out. Which is weird because I normally hate that music but the comical value is what wakes me up. David Lee Roth cracks me up.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Ted nugent songs - I just wanna go hunting, fred bear, my bow and arrow, and great white buffalo are great hunting songs. Brad Pasleys song mud on the tires he says moonlight in a duck blind so i will be listening to that one too now.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Gotta go with country, old school like Waylon, Cash, CDB, But also more up to date like Strait, Dwight, Blackhawk, and Mavericks. No teeny bopper crap in my p/u.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

i always listen to some rock like linkin park and mostly rap artists like 50 cent


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Right before we get to the spot - AC/DC: fire your guns.

If out scouting, some rock, Anything that gets the heart pumping.

If I am out dove hunting, I pop in skee-low, I wish. Brings back memories of my first dove hunt.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I listen to all types of music but Hank Jr, Charlie Daniels, David Allen Coe, Steve Earl and others like them is what gets me ready for the hunt.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Hank Jr. and cash are the excellent hunting buddy's in my book :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Anything that makes me want to do this:

:rock: :rock:

I love that emoticon!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This spring I've been going back to a lot of old "Korn" tunes (which I guess 5 years ago isn't that old).


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> This spring I've been going back to a lot of old "Korn" tunes (which I guess 5 years ago isn't that old).


Always like to see metal heads!!

Are you going to Jokers on Tuesday night?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Heavy metal all the way, Megadeath-"Symophony of Destruction" should be the #1 before the hunt tune! And Social Destruction- "Reach for the sky" Oh yeah and Korn-"Here sto stay", Pantera- "Cowboys from Hell"
I can keep going on and on.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Well how bout you GB3, are you going to Jokers bar and grill in Mandan on Tuesday (or are you in Fargo?)?


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Its all about the melodic hard rock/metal. Many groups are still making this kind of music(which dominated the 80s). You may want to try Harem Scarem,Gotthard,TNT,Thunder and TMG if you were/are a fan of bands like Aerosmith,Def Leppard,AC/DC,Judas Priest etc.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Gotta go with AC/DC.... Hell's Bell's & Back in Black.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

griffman said:


> Well how bout you GB3, are you going to Jokers bar and grill in Mandan on Tuesday (or are you in Fargo?)?


I live in Fargo.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Personally, being the old fart that I am, I prefer George Thourogood (or howwwever you spell it!). He rocks!


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

GB3 high five on the Social D. old school country and rippin metal get me rollin to bust greenies.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

How about some Rap! 2Pac


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Deep Purple and Black Sabbath, 1969-72 era

David Allen Coe is as country as this long haired (used to be) country boy can be. I grew up listening to Johnny Cash and Hank Sr. because thats what my dad liked.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

SLAYER, Testement, AC/DC, Metalica, Korn, Suicidal Tendacies, Ministry, Corrosion of Conformaty, Black Sabeth/ Ozzy, Alice in Chains, Pantera before 95, anything harder than "hard rock"! Country western gets thrown out the window, along with Mariah Carey! uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

griffman said:


> Are you going to Jokers on Tuesday night?


Nope, I'll be in D.C. next week.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I like to listen to the sound of the wind....literally. :roll:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Never needed music to get me "pumped up" for "the hunt" or whatever ....Must be to old (31)or to old fashioned to understand what thats all about. :-? Take the radio and throw it out the window as far as you can when hunting season is on. Talk radio turned down really low is ok I guess.


----------

